# Regular check-ups and health MOTs in Spain?



## DawnColin (Jul 12, 2018)

I appreciate that the question of healthcare in Spain is discussed to death on here  but my question was related more generally in comparison to what we are used to in the UK and if it also happens in Spain? (Hubby and I should be moving over mid-March, will have private healthcare in year one and then Convio Especial if still available or continued private cover as necessary). 

1. Specifically my question was that we get regular dental check-ups (e.g. every 6 months) in the UK, assume this is possible in Spain albeit on a private basis and arranged oneself with a local dentist?

2. Medical checks linked to age related issues, specifically the regular mammogram available in the UK from 50yrs onwards and the bowel cancer check available from the age of 60? Is this something we can expect to be offered in Spain as well or do we need to arrange these ourselves if we want them?

3.Is there anything else that we may become eligible for/or need to be aware of that is available in Spain once you are residents.

Small details I know but its been bugging me 
Thanks all.:humble:


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Your private health insurance policy will probably include the facility to have annual screening checks. With mine I can have an annual "well woman" type check-up which includes a pelvic and breast examination, a smear test, mammogram and I have also had breast ultrasound screenings as mammograms don't give clear enough results for me due to high density breast tissue. Men can have annual urology checks. Both sexes can have annual cardiology checks if they want to - I went for one and that's how my heart valve problem for which I had surgery this year was originally detected. My gynaecologist has also ordered bone density scans for me a couple of times. They were all covered by the health insurance policy.

When you are registered with the Spanish public health system, you should receive (through the post) regular invitations for mammograms up to the age of 65 (that's in Andalucia) and they will call you back for any necessary follow-up tests. My husband got a letter through the post last year inviting him to have the bowel cancer test, I haven't received one of those yet. Flu jabs are only available to the over 65s or those with certain chronic health conditions via the public health service, I bought mine from the farmacia last year (cost €8) and got an appointment with the nurse at the private clinic via my health insurance to have it administered.

For dental check-ups, you just make an appointment with the dentist of your choice. It's normally possible to get dental cover added to your private health insurance for an additional premium, but depending on costs it might be cheaper to pay as you go. My dentist charges €40 (only asks me to attend once a year) which included x-rays, the dental check-up then a very thorough cleaning by the hygienist (takes 40 minutes or thereabouts).


----------



## DawnColin (Jul 12, 2018)

Thank you so much, that is great. 

I have done so much research over the last 6 months about our move to Spain but some of these little details (that I know will be fine) are nagging away in my mind. I am trying to have as much knowledge as I can without going into a panic.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I was called in for Mammogram but had to request my first smear test. Glad I Did abnormal cells found, I was having treatment within three weeks. Can’t praise the system enough. It’s not perfect no health system every is but now I’ve registered I have another smear next year.


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Think you will find cut off point for Mammograms is 69 not 65


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Beach buddy said:


> Think you will find cut off point for Mammograms is 69 not 65


It's highly likely that it varies in ddifferent comunidades


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

I was just referring to Lynn R's fact that it was 65 in Andalucia. I am in Andaucia and my last one was when I was 69


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Beach buddy said:


> Think you will find cut off point for Mammograms is 69 not 65


Yes, you are quite right, I've just checked the leaflet that came with my most recent invitation and it is 69. Sorry about that.


----------



## small frog (Dec 22, 2018)

DawnColin said:


> Thank you so much, that is great.
> 
> I have done so much research over the last 6 months about our move to Spain but some of these little details (that I know will be fine) are nagging away in my mind. I am trying to have as much knowledge as I can without going into a panic.


that is why I'm glad there is this forum! nice to be able to ask things, and even see questions you have or just curiosities, asked by others  good to be informed


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I forgot to mention blood tests - Spanish doctors, at least in the private system, seem to love ordering blood tests for anything and everything. I get one at least every year and the results run to 4 or 5 pages! 

If you are in the private system you'll need somewhere to store all the doctors' reports and test results you get as you are handed a printed copy of everything to keep - including x-ray films which are a bit big and unwieldy.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I forgot to mention blood tests - Spanish doctors, at least in the private system, seem to love ordering blood tests for anything and everything. I get one at least every year and the results run to 4 or 5 pages!
> 
> If you are in the private system you'll need somewhere to store all the doctors' reports and test results you get as you are handed a printed copy of everything to keep - including x-ray films which are a bit big and unwieldy.


In the public system too.

Always ''Tomorrow morning at 8am'' too!

There's a mass blood taking every morning it seems. There are several 'vampiras' taking blood, & I've rarely seen fewer than 30 people there. Everyone has an 8am appointment, but I guess that they are seen in some logical order. 

Several times though I've seen people with a good reason being allowed to 'jump the queue' - once I saw a man with his young daughter with him. He had to get her to school, & was seen immediately.


----------



## small frog (Dec 22, 2018)

xabiaxica said:


> In the public system too.
> 
> Always ''Tomorrow morning at 8am'' too!
> 
> ...


are they actually refered to as vampiras haha because that makes it sound like some strange blood-collecting conspiracy


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Usually(in the system)I get one blood test per year. Either blood or blood and urine. Go to get results after couple weeks at which time he flags up anything I need to know. I sheet of paper. You can also ask for one if you need or some chemists do blood tests. Also, for my husband, he can go monthly for blood pressure but, we choose to use our local chemist. I have found you have to ask if you want anything special, which, for me has always been a positive response. Speaking the language is a great bonus.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm in the Andalusian state system and I appreciate the preventative measures they take. The blood (and urine) analysis is a really useful early indicator of anything going wrong - high cholesterol, blood sugar problems, mineral deficiencies, PSA etc. They should do it in the NHS!

I am 66 and had a mammogram last year, so I'm not sure if I'll be called back for another one. They check it straight away and give you the all-clear within half an hour, which is much kinder than making you wait a week for a letter. I've also been invited to take part in a screening programme for colo-rectal cancer.

Dentist charges €40 for a routine check-up and a thorough clean. Not bad considering it takes up to 45 minutes. Fillings and extractions are €50.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> I am 66 and had a mammogram last year, so I'm not sure if I'll be called back for another one. They check it straight away and give you the all-clear within half an hour, which is much kinder than making you wait a week for a letter. I've also been invited to take part in a screening programme for colo-rectal cancer.


That obviously doesn't happen everywhere in Andalucia. I had a mammogram in the public system on 17th December at the Hospital Comarcal de La Axarquia (got the letter via the screening programme and thought I'd give it a go this time to see how it compared with the private sector). I was told the images would be examined by two doctors, separately, at the Materno Hospital in Málaga and I would either receive a letter if the results were normal, or a phone call about additional tests if necessary. I appreciate that the last couple of weeks have been the holiday period, but to date I have heard nothing. So that does not compare favourably with my experience in the private sector, although at the hospital itself I didn't have to wait nearly as long after my appointment time as I do at the private clinic.


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

I have had quite a few over the years some at the hospital and some at the mobile scanner. With the hospital ones I had to wait 2/3 months. With the mobile van it was more like 4/5 months but I had always been told by hospital and mobile that in the case of any sort of irregularity I would be contacted straight away. With the mobile they even gave me a Tel number to ring if I was at all worried. Happy to say always good.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> I forgot to mention blood tests - Spanish doctors, at least in the private system, seem to love ordering blood tests for anything and everything. I get one at least every year and the results run to 4 or 5 pages!
> 
> If you are in the private system you'll need somewhere to store all the doctors' reports and test results you get as you are handed a printed copy of everything to keep - including x-ray films which are a bit big and unwieldy.


I think there are pro's and cons to private. Obvious advantages are shorter waiting lists with private. We were in BUPA for decades and thinking back we were always being sent for tests, all of them negative but it can be a bit stressful having some of them. I had a hysterectomy when I was 50 but I often wonder if it was really necessary. There can still be a wait for procedures like hips and knees. OH had to wait until his knee got worse before BUPA authorised it.

Now just NHS but blood test are comprehensive results about 2 sides of A4. No need for hefty files and X-rays as they are available electronically. My hip has started to ping a bit, depends how bad it gets but I am not keen of having a new one. I had a scan at Brighton NHS and was sent to Steyning for physio. He got up my scan on screen. I had a steroid injection which worked wonders and have two months free at a small gym class with a specialist physiotherapist.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Isobella said:


> I think there are pro's and cons to private. Obvious advantages are shorter waiting lists with private. We were in BUPA for decades and thinking back we were always being sent for tests, all of them negative but it can be a bit stressful having some of them. I had a hysterectomy when I was 50 but I often wonder if it was really necessary. There can still be a wait for procedures like hips and knees. OH had to wait until his knee got worse before BUPA authorised it.
> 
> Now just NHS but blood test are comprehensive results about 2 sides of A4. No need for hefty files and X-rays as they are available electronically. My hip has started to ping a bit, depends how bad it gets but I am not keen of having a new one. I had a scan at Brighton NHS and was sent to Steyning for physio. He got up my scan on screen. I had a steroid injection which worked wonders and have two months free at a small gym class with a specialist physiotherapist.


Often you do have to wait for things to get worse (whether in the private or public system) before surgeons will operate, because they work within clinically approved guidelines and with some things it is better to wait as long as possible before operating as things like replacement hip and knee joints only have a certain "lifespan" so they don't operate before they have to to avoid the surgery having to be done again in 10/15 years' time. My heart valve problem was monitored closely for 3 years before they said it was now time for surgery, but it was only a matter of a few weeks after that decision was reached before the operation took place, and that included more tests such as a transoesophageal echocardiogram and cardiac catheterisation (which would have been done in the public system too) being done pre-op. I wasn't bothered about waiting as I didn't have any symptoms anyway, no doubt I would have felt very differently if I'd been in pain.

I don't feel I've been subjected to unnecessary tests in the private system, and I have valued the ability to make appointments directly with a specialist instead of waiting for a referral via a GP, and having quick access to results. I rang the clinic on 26th December to ask for an appointment with my cardiologist (not urgent, he'd just asked to see me again in six months' time) and was astounded when the reply was "is tomorrow at 6.30pm OK?".


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> Often you do have to wait for things to get worse (whether in the private or public system) before surgeons will operate, because they work within clinically approved guidelines and with some things it is better to wait as long as possible before operating as things like replacement hip and knee joints only have a certain "lifespan" so they don't operate before they have to to avoid the surgery having to be done again in 10/15 years' time. My heart valve problem was monitored closely for 3 years before they said it was now time for surgery, but it was only a matter of a few weeks after that decision was reached before the operation took place, and that included more tests such as a transoesophageal echocardiogram and cardiac catheterisation (which would have been done in the public system too) being done pre-op. I wasn't bothered about waiting as I didn't have any symptoms anyway, no doubt I would have felt very differently if I'd been in pain.
> 
> I don't feel I've been subjected to unnecessary tests in the private system, and I have valued the ability to make appointments directly with a specialist instead of waiting for a referral via a GP, and having quick access to results. I rang the clinic on 26th December to ask for an appointment with my cardiologist (not urgent, he'd just asked to see me again in six months' time) and was astounded when the reply was "is tomorrow at 6.30pm OK?".


Yes, as I said there are advantages to private. Are you ok now/ hope so. Seeing as I am a bit of a hypochondriac it all sounds very scary


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Isobella said:


> Yes, as I said there are advantages to private. Are you ok now/ hope so. Seeing as I am a bit of a hypochondriac it all sounds very scary


Yes, thank you, all seems to be fine now, and the cardiologist said at my last check-up that he doesn't want to see me again for a whole year! That is fine by me as the fewer appointments I have to keep traipsing off to, the better.

I hope your hip will be OK with the treatment you have been having.


----------



## DawnColin (Jul 12, 2018)

Thank you all so much for your answers and ongoing conversations on this subject. I can't praise this forum enough for providing clear, honest advice which has been invaluable for information. Sometimes it is the small things that we are familiar with in the UK that turn into the big scary things when you are moving to a new Country!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> That obviously doesn't happen everywhere in Andalucia. I had a mammogram in the public system on 17th December at the Hospital Comarcal de La Axarquia (got the letter via the screening programme and thought I'd give it a go this time to see how it compared with the private sector). I was told the images would be examined by two doctors, separately, at the Materno Hospital in Málaga and I would either receive a letter if the results were normal, or a phone call about additional tests if necessary. I appreciate that the last couple of weeks have been the holiday period, but to date I have heard nothing. So that does not compare favourably with my experience in the private sector, although at the hospital itself I didn't have to wait nearly as long after my appointment time as I do at the private clinic.


Following my mammogram at the local hospital on 17th December, I have just received a phone call calling me back for an ultrasound - I'm not taking that as any cause for concern because I've always had both in the private sector due to mammograms giving inconclusive results, but I certainly wouldn't call that a speedy response. And my ultrasound appointment is on 27th February, another month away!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Following my mammogram at the local hospital on 17th December, I have just received a phone call calling me back for an ultrasound - I'm not taking that as any cause for concern because I've always had both in the private sector due to mammograms giving inconclusive results, but I certainly wouldn't call that a speedy response. And my ultrasound appointment is on 27th February, another month away!


If it's too far away (in time I mean) you can question it with your GP and they can often, if they think it's necessary, get an earlier appointment for you.


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Still faster than the NHS!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Beach buddy said:


> Still faster than the NHS!


Not according to this, it isn't.

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/breast-cancer-screening/results/

I think I shall be sticking to my private health provider where I get the mammogram and ultrasound done in the same visit instead of having to go back, and another appointment with the gynaecologist for her to go through the results with me in no more than 2 weeks, in future.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> I forgot to mention blood tests - Spanish doctors, at least in the private system, seem to love ordering blood tests for anything and everything. I get one at least every year and the results run to 4 or 5 pages!
> 
> If you are in the private system you'll need somewhere to store all the doctors' reports and test results you get as you are handed a printed copy of everything to keep - including x-ray films which are a bit big and unwieldy.


The private hospital I use for medical check-ups (part of the IMED group) puts all test results online and I can access my complete medical file, including images, by logging on using my password. Very often results are available within a few hours of the test. No need for any paperwork!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The Skipper said:


> The private hospital I use for medical check-ups (part of the IMED group) puts all test results online and I can access my complete medical file, including images, by logging on using my password. Very often results are available within a few hours of the test. No need for any paperwork!


The private hospital in Málaga where I had my heart operation does the same, all results can be accessed via their "patient portal" online. Unfortunately I can't use them for routine check-ups, and it would be a bit far to travel anyway.


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Not all of us can afford Private Insurance. Dont understand why you use the two services.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Beach buddy said:


> Not all of us can afford Private Insurance. Dont understand why you use the two services.


You don't have to understand. It is none of your business.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Beach buddy said:


> Still faster than the NHS!


No it’s not. My friend had a recall last week in the U.K. going tomorrow. I found a lump when I lived in the U.K. seen within six days 


Beach buddy said:


> Not all of us can afford Private Insurance. Dont understand why you use the two services.


I think it’s called personal choice not a joint decision with other people 

Lots of people in Spain and the U.K. have both public and private. If I could afford it I’d have both.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

For my two-penn'orth I aa in the public system and have found it excellent. Next week I have my bi-monthly diabetic check where they also do routine checks of BP, weight, etc. Unlike UK, the GP, here, doesn't waste half your appointment doing routine things like BP, etc. those things are done by the nurse if necessary. My medical card enables any Doctor to access my medical records which are computerised, including X-Rays and scans. I also get 6 monthly checks with the cardiologist, the pneumologist and annual glaucoma checks with the ophthalmologist.

Out-of-hours there is 24 hour cover at the local medical centre with a Doctor, nurse and ambulance (with driver) in attendance and a 10 minute drive away, I have a hospital also with 24 hour A&E. For really urgent cases, the village also has a helipad.


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Each to his or her own. Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Beach buddy said:


> Not all of us can afford Private Insurance. Dont understand why you use the two services.


There are advantages and disadvantages to both systems. As Megsmum said many Spaniards use both systems getting the best of both worlds, my hairdresser for example, not a wealthy person by any means, uses private and public depending on what she needs to get done.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Beach buddy said:


> Not all of us can afford Private Insurance. Dont understand why you use the two services.


Perhaps this article will prove helpful: https://elpais.com/elpais/2019/01/30/inenglish/1548867436_412675.html


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

The Skipper said:


> Perhaps this article will prove helpful: https://elpais.com/elpais/2019/01/30/inenglish/1548867436_412675.html


Good article - I totally agree with everything it says. 

I have both private and public healthcare, and depending on what I need I use one or the other. Generally speaking, I use public healthcare only for treatment of minor illnesses (with my GP) while I use private for specialists. That's because of the enormous waiting lists in the public system. 

Case in point - I work with someone who only has public healthcare and who became ill with various painful symptoms in August. She was just diagnosed a week ago, at the end of January. It took FIVE MONTHS for her to get in to see a specialist, have one round of tests done, and pick up the results - and she was classified as urgent! That's nearly half a year that she's spent suffering with daily pain (and collecting sick leave from the government) while sitting around waiting. In the private system the whole process might have taken 2 or 3 weeks. IMO this goes to show that the public system is broken.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

kalohi said:


> Good article - I totally agree with everything it says.
> 
> I have both private and public healthcare, and depending on what I need I use one or the other. Generally speaking, I use public healthcare only for treatment of minor illnesses (with my GP) while I use private for specialists. That's because of the enormous waiting lists in the public system.
> 
> Case in point - I work with someone who only has public healthcare and who became ill with various painful symptoms in August. She was just diagnosed a week ago, at the end of January. It took FIVE MONTHS for her to get in to see a specialist, have one round of tests done, and pick up the results - and she was classified as urgent! That's nearly half a year that she's spent suffering with daily pain (and collecting sick leave from the government) while sitting around waiting. In the private system the whole process might have taken 2 or 3 weeks. IMO this goes to show that the public system is broken.


It all depends on where you are and what hospital you come under.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Ten years of austerity have meant staff shortages and longer waiting times in the public sector. I don’t have private insurance but a couple of times I have paid for minor surgery at a private hospital. Waiting days instead of months ... at our age it’s about spending the money you put by for a rainy day to improve quality of life.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I've been for my follow-up tests at our local hospital this morning, and this time the set-up was as described by Alcalaina earlier in the thread, with the images being reviewed by a doctor there and then. I just waited about 15/20 minutes before being told everything was fine. That's much better.


----------

